# Best of the Best?



## Trever1t (Nov 23, 2014)

Fuji or Panasonic. 
Any other contenders?

I'm wanting a travel camera that is more portable WITHOUT sacrificing stillframe quality too much. Keep in mind my primary is a D800. 

Wants: 
-Excellent quality & clarity.
-Choices for glass
-Great low iso capabilty

Kinda favoring the Fuji for it's larger sensor.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Nov 23, 2014)

I like my NEX-7. I can let you borrow it if you want. You're not far from me.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 23, 2014)

Sony A7 is a match for the D800 with an adapter you can use all your Nikon lenses, i use my Leica mount lenses which makes it a small powerful full frame


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 23, 2014)

I have three complete systems, FF (IDs), APS-C (Fuji's) and MFT (OMD-EM1). In my mind there isn't any question, go Fuji. MFT has a much wider selection of glass, but Fujinon is continuously adding new stuff. For travel a XT1 (sans grip) or an E2. All of Fujinon's FX lenses are exceptionally sharp ... at a minimum 'L' sharp. The X-Pro1 build quality feels like a Nikon F and the lenses feel like the old Nikkor, all metal lenses. If you want to go simple, pick up a X100T, one camera ... one lens. You'll find that a fixed lens camera is actually quite liberating and really gets your photographic juices flowing.

Gary
Fuji Fanboy






XT1 - ISO 3200





XT1 - ISO 3200   





X-Pro1 - ISO 3200





XT1 w/ 10-24 @ 10mm, ISO 400


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey Terver1t - I have the XT1, XE2, XP1, X100S and a EM1 ...  come on down.

Bring some cards.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 23, 2014)

I friend of mine has a Sony A7 and A7S ... those are pretty nice. But the system behind them seems weak.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 23, 2014)

as much as I'd love the full frame A7r from what I understand it's AF system is incredibly slow...a handicap I don't want. Leaning hard on the Fuji XT1 setup. Awesome images Gary A!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 23, 2014)

Sony A7 + 40mmF1.4 Nokton






and a crop of above image






16,000 ISO






B+W 50mmF1.5 asph Nokton @ F1.5 with close focus adapter fully out


----------



## gsgary (Nov 23, 2014)

If i had enough spare cash i would also get a Sony RX1r


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 23, 2014)

The D800 which I have and the A7r share many similarities. Sony made the sensor, after all. My good friend and gazillionaire who buys every damn cam on the market had one and tells me the AF sytstem is slow. He did say the XT1 and G4 were his favorites. G4 having edge in video...which I'm not concerned about.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 23, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> The D800 which I have and the A7r share many similarities. Sony made the sensor, after all. My good friend and gazillionaire who buys every damn cam on the market had one and tells me the AF sytstem is slow. He did say the XT1 and G4 were his favorites. G4 having edge in video...which I'm not concerned about.



I only use manual focus lenses so it does not bother me


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2014)

The A7r is the 36-MP model with the slow AF system. The A7 is the 24-MP model with dual focusing systems,and faster AF performance. The A7r also has a ridiculous slam closed shutter/open shutter/close shutter (1-2-3) for every shot....OMG, Sony did NOT use an electronic first curtain on its high-res 36MP camera, but they DID on their 24 MP model! lol. So, the 24-MP A7 has a better AF system AND a quieter, less vibration-inducing electronic first curtain shutter, unlike the A7r. Soooo--the "cheap" camera has the better AF system AND the modern shutter system that the higher-end model lacks? OMG..only from Sony!!!

The A7r is one of THE loudest, clankiest shutters of the entire modern era, due to the mechanical first curtain slam close-slam open-slam close, three-stage shutter system. Retread engineers, $44,999 per year! Sony answered that listing, got a bunch of em and put them to work on the A7r.They had been designing bottle openers and toilet tank valve systems, but made the transition to camera engineering pretty darned quickly! This is why the A7r has a vibration problem that serious landscape shooters have noted; the nice thing is that it CAN be corrected for critical work, by bolting a 2 pound milled brass weight to the bottom of the A7r, to dampen the vibration from 1/2 to 1/100 second. [Seriously, I am  NOT making up the 2 lb. brass weight "fix"--this is a real "fix" for high-resolution tripod based shooting with high-resolution lenses.]

The A7 and A7r also shoot 11-bit, highly "cooked" not-raw raw images...see the Hogan review... Sony's engineers I swear must be retreads, not brand new tires...Fuji OTOH is running on new Pirellis...


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 23, 2014)

I think I heard that the new A7R has been re-designed and fitted with the Oly 5 axle IBIS. Ever few thing in photography are magical. The Oly 5 axle IBIS is one of those magical things.

@Derrel .. that's kinda funny because last week I picked up four Pirellis'.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 23, 2014)

The AF on the XT1 is fast enough for sports. I've been shooting some youth soccer and T-Ball with some success.





















But the XT1 does not track. So shooting any action with the XT1 is harder with less keepers than an advanced dSLR.

Gary


----------



## Ido (Nov 29, 2014)

So you want a mirrorless system camera in addition to your D800, correct? It won't be a total replacement, just a small camera to grab when you don't want to lug the D800 around?
If so, perhaps you should consider a fixed-lens camera. Read these roundups on DPReview:

Enthusiast mirrorless camera roundup (2014): Digital Photography Review
Enthusiast compact camera roundup: Digital Photography Review
High-end pocketable compacts roundup (2014): Digital Photography Review


----------



## JoeW (Nov 29, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> I have three complete systems, FF (IDs), APS-C (Fuji's) and MFT (OMD-EM1). In my mind there isn't any question, go Fuji. MFT has a much wider selection of glass, but Fujinon is continuously adding new stuff. For travel a XT1 (sans grip) or an E2. All of Fujinon's FX lenses are exceptionally sharp ... at a minimum 'L' sharp. The X-Pro1 build quality feels like a Nikon F and the lenses feel like the old Nikkor, all metal lenses. If you want to go simple, pick up a X100T, one camera ... one lens. You'll find that a fixed lens camera is actually quite liberating and really gets your photographic juices flowing.
> 
> Gary
> Fuji Fanboy
> ...



Gary, that's some gorgeous work you posted in this thread.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 29, 2014)

I downsized my full-frame Canon gear last year and switched to Fuji. I'm very very pleased with Fuji overall. Excellent glass and in the end that's the most important factor. I no longer have to leave a little crop room so I can cut off the weak corners from the Canon zooms.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 29, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> as much as I'd love the full frame A7r from what I understand it's AF system is incredibly slow...a handicap I don't want. Leaning hard on the Fuji XT1 setup. Awesome images Gary A!


Thank you Trever1t. I don't find my mirrorless AF slow, (EM5, EM1, XE2, XT1), ... but the focus certainly is different. It has taken me a lot of time behind the viewfinder to adjust from a dSLR to mirrorless.

Gary

PS- The XPro1 is slow compared to a dSLR ... any dSLR. It does everything slow. But to my eye, it has one sexy little body ... so I've adjusted the slow. The XP1 needs to be shot like an old film SLR, where you really need to think out your photos and shoot with an anticipatory methodology rather than the reactive shooting style of a dSLR. Shooting with the XP1 has helped me go back to my photographic roots and relearn previous skills. By applied more thought to my photos I'm getting better stuff ... less keepers, but the keepers I capture are better than with my reactionary shooting style of a dSLR. But, in a fast paced environment, the XP1 sucks ... there is nothing like an advanced dSLR for very fast action and tracking. But for most hobbyists, the AF on the upper level of mirrorless is more than sufficient, but one has to climb that mirrorless learning curve.

G


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 29, 2014)

JoeW said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I have three complete systems, FF (IDs), APS-C (Fuji's) and MFT (OMD-EM1). In my mind there isn't any question, go Fuji. MFT has a much wider selection of glass, but Fujinon is continuously adding new stuff. For travel a XT1 (sans grip) or an E2. All of Fujinon's FX lenses are exceptionally sharp ... at a minimum 'L' sharp. The X-Pro1 build quality feels like a Nikon F and the lenses feel like the old Nikkor, all metal lenses. If you want to go simple, pick up a X100T, one camera ... one lens. You'll find that a fixed lens camera is actually quite liberating and really gets your photographic juices flowing.
> ...


Thank you Joe.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 29, 2014)

Trever1t - If you're ever down this way, let me know and you can play with my mirrorless stuff. (OMD-EM1, X100S, XP1, XE2, XT1).

G


----------



## sashbar (Nov 30, 2014)

I second X-T1, above all that has been written, it is fun to use. And I guess you will be surprised how little , if any IQ you will have lost. .  FUJI XF lenses are wonderful.


----------



## Tailgunner (Nov 30, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Fuji or Panasonic.
> Any other contenders?
> 
> I'm wanting a travel camera that is more portable WITHOUT sacrificing stillframe quality too much. Keep in mind my primary is a D800.
> ...



What and leave the D800 at home?!?!? 

I take my D800 every where.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 30, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Fuji or Panasonic.
> ...


I used to take my 1D's everywhere. For what I shoot and how I shoot, the differences between my 1D's and Fuji's is usually insignificant. So ... et al.


----------

